# A trip dreams are made of



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbsup: As a native Florida sportsman I have had the honor of sharing my hunting and fishing adventures with fellow outdoor enthusiast for well over half a century. In doing so I have come to realize that there are basically two types of people who share with us this marvelous planet we call simply earth, those who live in Florida, and those who wish they did. This tropical wonderland has so much to offer. Our sun bleached, year round, beaches with very warm crystal clear sparkling water are the thing dreams are made of:

And then there is fishing. Last week we saw why Florida is widely known as the 'Fishing Capital of the World:'


We were fishing just after the full of the moon. A great snapper catch can almost be expected anytime around the full moon. This week we are fishing the very darkest part of the moon. Is, 'A trip dreams are made of' possible during these times when the night skies are pitch black? The real sportsmen/women of one of Tampa's finest restaurants, Kaisen Sushi, have once again charterd Hubbard Marina's Florida Fisherman ll. This has become an annual event for these dedicated, hard working, young men and women. 
Let's go fishing!
Captain Byron calls for the opening of John's Pass bridge:

Next stop, deep into the very heart of the Florida Middle Grounds.
First things first. We are hungry; this means one thing, Tammy time! Ray Chanet and Yi Curtin know, first hand, why we call Tammy our master chef:

While we eat, Will, our first mate, shares the secrets of catching the elusive mangrove snapper. Will has been around water his entire life; he knows what he is talking about. We are all ears:

Let's hit our AC bunks; after all, the great fights sure to come will be brutal.
Two A.M. Saturday morning; Madeira Beach is a distant, very distant, memory. The heavens are dark the mangos are hungry:

And so are we. Those hot off the grill ham and cheese sandwiches are pure heaven on earth. We have just begun, and our trip is already a winner:

Moon, or no moon, the mangrove snapper are absolutely on fire:
Mr. Lancaster:

The bite is strong, very strong:




Looks like Mr. Lancaster is headed towards a record catch, 'A trip dreams are made of!:'


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The ladies are also doing very well. Ms. Mai Ly:

This is looking like a record catch, and the sun has yet to make its daily appearance:



Time to ice down and seal box number one:

Mai Ly is not only showing us how to catch mango snapper, but bar jacks as well:

Here comes that old sun. Hope the fish are still hungry.

We are! Hot off the grill sausage, eggs, and the best Tammy pan cakes imaginable:

Sun up. Are you ready for a real fight?


Tammy is so proud of us:

Get a good picture of that AJ. Let's share in the 'dream!'


This stuff is getting serious. Mr. Spencer Lucas, Clearwater, Florida:


The ladies are ever so proud. Look at that smile:

Glad we have three huge fish boxes. It looks like we are going to need them.

Henry, son that's a fine mahi:

Ever see or hear of a FILE fish?

Hold on! Ms. Melissa Stanley, fishing spot number 20, out of Riverview, Florida, is in a real battle:

Woman power, Melissa power, on the Florida Middle Grounds:

See you in July, partner:

Now that's a B-liner to be proud of. These extremely good eating deep water snapper are there for the taking. They are all over the place, and hungry:

Mr. Tim McAlpin have you hooked a freight train?


Tim, that's the stuff 'Dreams are made of!'

Let's vent him and send him back to his rocky home. See you next Sunday:

Wow! What a king:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Hold on! Mr. Minh Nguyen Has hooked into something big, really big:

Mr. Nguyen is using a spinning outfit with 100 pound test brail. This run away freight train just could not resist Minh's big, very lively, pin fish. On and on goes the great battle. From the port to the starboard bow. Help! I have given him everything I have and he is still running. First Will, then Mr. Matt Josi to the rescue. This is turning into a total team effort. This is big; really big:

The trophy fish takes Matt from the starboard bow to the stern, and across the stern to the port side. Finally, forty five minutes later, we see color, the color of a huge amber jack. Quick Will, the gaff. Kyle, get the other gaff; it's going to take both of us to bring this trophy of all trophies over the bow.
Now here is what 'Dreams are made of!' The trophy of all trophies. Matt (L), Will, Minh, Kyle:

Witness, first hand, the great battle 7 minutes, 22 seconds into the video at the end of this report. You simply will not believe your eyes!
Peter, that's a nice AJ. I saw him land three within a twenty minute period:


Mr. Lancaster, sir, you are one heck of a fisherman:

With that we are ready to call it a day. We are beat up and tired, tired from fishing the fabulous Florida Middle Grounds. After a quick hot shower, and a visit to Tammy land, it's hit the bunks time; time for a good nights sleep. Next stop, Madeira Beach, Florida.
Mr. Lancaster is proud of our catch. There are many reasons why:

This is a trip we will never forget. How could we?

Mr. Minh Nguyen & Mr. Matt Josi weigh in their trophy AJ at 107 pounds:

Is, 'A trip dreams are made of' possible during these times when the skies are pitch black?
Exactly how good is the Florida Middle Grounds? Well!


Join us in our 'Trip dreams are made of.' Be part of the adventure in this action packed short video: (click on the following Youtube link)





Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

107lbs...that's a lot of fish. 
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhh you are killing me!!!! Dern them trips look fantastic!!!! I still have your contact info and will be calling you sometime!!!!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Pensacola sportsmen are the best!*

:thumbup: That AJ was a real monster, but still not a boat record. It is a boat Middle Grounds record:

The boat record stands at 110 pounds. It was caught on the Elbow:

Jason, it will be my honor. Don't call during ARS season. I will be on the Grounds & Elbow the entire 9 days. Isn't retirement wonderful!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice work Captain. Congrats


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir. Your words of encouragement are appreciated more than you will ever know.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

I thoroughly enjoyed this read (and pics). I'm sure that's the biggest AJ I've ever seen! Sure glad I'm not responsible for cleaning all that catch...... good grief!!

Thanks for posting, 
Mike Moore


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Thanks guys!*

:thumbsup: I thoroughly enjoyed bringing it to you. That AJ was indeed a monster. You should have seen the fight. He tore us apart. 
"Cleaning all that catch" NO thanks! I will stick to picture taking. That pile of fish, mostly snapper, was over three feet high.


----------

